# Lost a Rbp today,..



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Woke up today and found what was left of one of my smaller reds.
These guys eat like hogs, are fed every other day, i don't get it,..
Red was arround 5'', the rest are 6-7''s,..








View attachment 161329

View attachment 161330


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Was your tank crowded? If not, try turning down the temp. If that doesnt work then you may need to boost their feeding.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry about the loss, but most of the time that's what happens to the runts.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

poor thing, sorry for the loss

there are many things that may cause that: food scarcity, temp, and aggression.
one bite can turn into a group attack


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.
Mine are about the same size, and I still feed daily. Try upping their food intake to prevent any more losses.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

if ur sig is correct then 6 in a 90 prolly was just too much....sorry for the loss


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry for the loss, sucks... i might find the same thing in my tank, but hopefully not...

Had to put my 3" red in my 90 with 4 other 6" reds due to both pairs breeding and i needed a tank to put the fry in


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry to hear. I know how it feels

R.I.P


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Heres their tank, at their current size i would'nt think it's
overcrowded. Was planning on selling the smaller 2, but
i may go w/ the 5 i have, lowered temp to 76', was at 82'.
If i feed daily they allways leave some behind, so i satrted
feeding every other day and they eat it all, may try smaller
portions daily,..
View attachment 161383


That pic is a month old w/ the little one still alive, is the smaller
one just to the right of the stump,..


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i would take the "stump" out to make more space


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I lost two reds, its going to happen.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ironhead said:


> ...may try smaller portions daily,..


That's the idea.







Nice tank by the way. Like the stump.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Knock on wood - I never lost a red. I just can't belive this happens. Your fish were hungry too! Sorry RIP


----------

